# Lawn fungus help!



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

I've been fighting lawn fungus all season and looking for some forum help. I have *** cut with a reel at 1". I have rotated my fungicide between Propiconazole, Mycobutanil(Eagle 20EW), Azoxystrobin, Thiophanate(3336F Cleary)and still can't seem to get this under control. As the weather has cooled here in Michigan it appears that it's getting worst. 
Any feed back would be much appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are these current images? It looks like the froggy eyes from summer patch.

From the fungicides you list, I would only use azoxy liquid on this.


----------



## Rxrep (Jun 9, 2021)

That Looks like Necrotic Ring Spot. Of the fungicides you mentioned that you use, the Myclobutanil would be the best. Here is a link to a great publication put out by 3 universities that lists fungus diseases and a list of fungicides with relative efficacy ranked for each disease. Good Luck.

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/PPA/PPA1/PPA1.pdf


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes, these pictures were taken today.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 NRS is a strong possibility. WIth snow in our area, I dont think it makes too much sense to do fungicides.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

I agree, just trying to come up with a game plan next spring. I'm not sure if there as another fungicide I should try next year.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

Has anyone used/heard of Navicon fungicide, looks like it came out in 2019/20. Might be something I'll try next spring if I can get my hands on some. Not cheap.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is very similar to heritage g, a dmi + strobin. I think you should consider other fungicide class.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

G-man, if you have any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The fungicide guide has a lot of info. It all depends on what gives you trouble. Velista or Xzemplar are great ones.


----------

